# Εξετάσεις ελληνικών για ομογενείς για εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2012)

Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος ήξερε να με πληροφορήσει σχετικά με το είδος των εξετάσεων και τις απαιτήσεις για εισαγωγή ομογενών Ελλήνων σε πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας. Έχω έναν ξάδερφο που μόλις τελείωσε την γερμανική εκπαίδευση και θέλει να σπουδάσει στην Ελλάδα. Μου είπαν ότι το πιο σημαντικό απ' όλα είναι να γράψει καλά στις εξετάσεις ελληνομάθειας. Σημειώνω ότι πήγε σε γερμανικό σχολείο, όχι σε ελληνικό. Όποιος γνωρίζει τίποτα πληροφορίες σχετικά με αυτές τις εξετάσεις και το διαδικαστικό, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Εξετάσεις για την πιστοποίηση ελληνομάθειας


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2012)

...
Εξετάσεις για την πιστοποίηση ελληνομάθειας
Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας
Γραμματεία Πιστοποίησης
Καραμαούνα 1 και Πλατεία Σκρα
551 32 Καλαμαριά
Θεσσαλονίκη
τηλ.: 2310 459 574, 2310 459 101
Fax : 2310 459 107
e-mail: centreατkomvos.edu.gr

*Πιστοποιητικό ελληνομάθειας
*Το πιστοποιητικό επάρκειας ελληνομάθειας χρειάζεται:

για την αντικειμενική και ειδική αξιολόγηση των γνώσεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα ως ξένη/δεύτερη
δίνει τη δυνατότητα στο χρήστη της ελληνικής να έχει τη γνώμη ενός πιο ειδικού και αντικειμενικού κριτή για το επίπεδο των γνώσεών του
...

δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε αλλογενείς/αλλοδαπούς που είναι κάτοχοι πιστοποιητικού Β2 επιπέδου να εγγραφούν σε ελληνικό ανώτατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα (σύμφωνα με την υπουργική απόφαση Φ152/Β6/1504/30-5-2001-ΦΕΚ 659Τ. Β΄).
 όποιος/α επιθυμεί να φοιτήσει σε ελληνικό και ελληνόφωνο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα ανώτερης ή ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης πρέπει να έρθει σε επαφή με το φορέα όπου επιθυμεί να σπουδάσει και να πληροφορηθεί για το επίπεδο ελληνομάθειας που απαιτείται για τον κύκλο σπουδών που θέλει να παρακολουθήσει.
...
Από το δεύτερο λινκ, θα βρεις και αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για τις εξετάσεις, δείγματα θεμάτων κ.λπ.
Επίσης πολλά κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες.:)


----------

